# New to Lj



## Coppolinocarving (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey guys im pretty new to carving its been a month and so far I love it here is the first carving I have done so far its not great but its a start lol any advice


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like good work. Definitely worth posting in projects on your home page. Give us the details, species, techniques… we love that kind of stuff. And an idea about what kind of advice you are looking for… staining, finishing ideas.. design critique, new techniques, other projects. thanks for posting.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Since carving is more of the artists perception of the piece, not much advice i can give. But even working with regularllumber, we can make suggestions on technique, but the individual woodworker must make it to meet their vision.

Welcome to Lumberjocks


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm no carver/sculptor, but I always want to chainsaw carve something out of a tree stump. Looks good to me. Welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## Coppolinocarving (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you all for the welcome and comments I just bought a set of chisels from an auction for 70$ if I post a pic of them would you be able to tell me what the are and if it was a good deal


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Someone will. There's a thread about chisels. If you go there and post the pic someone who knows a lot about chisels will probably recognize them.
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/1306187


----------



## Coppolinocarving (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you very much for the help


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

My adviced… Have Fun! and try not to lose any digits.

Hmmm…. other advice… Do your own thing, learn about what interests you, post more, and have fun!

And don't lose any digits. And be careful with sharp tools… they can gitcha.

Don't forget to have fun.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to LumberJocks Coppolinocarving!

Nice carving, keep doing the good work.

Let's take care of that starboard list for ya


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Carving can be lots of fun. I did a bit of it years ago and that is what got me started into woodworking. Choice of wood is important. Most beginers use basswood. It cuts well and not to pricey. Looks like you are off to a good start. I suggest you find your local "Carvers Guild" (Most states have them) and folks there will help you with questions you may have.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Yay welcome to woodcarving… first of all do not be daunted by the master carvers here on LJs (...okay i am still, lol) for your first piece i'd say you have the right approach…enjoy and be fearless. BUT the one thing all carvers need to develop are sharpening skills… sharp blades are easiest and safest to control… and learn wood species for each kind has different aspect… some are very soft and can't hold an edge… some are full of crystals that will dull your blade, some carve amazingly well… like pear and bloodwood. some chip and crack with just breathing on it..beyond that most carving is easiest to learn in person to see how to cut through rough grain /fibers and hold tools for best results. But ask away.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy ,that's what it's all about.


----------



## Coppolinocarving (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you all for youre input im glad to be here


----------



## Coppolinocarving (Apr 24, 2014)

So I this set I paid 70 for at an auction any thoughts on them 








And this smaller footprint set I paid 10 dollars for today any thoughts or comments about these chisels would be great


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Well.. only from most of my research when I was shopping around myself (fortified by a google search) seems you paid a bit much for the $70 set, but got a great deal on the FootPrint set for $10. Most of my years of carving involved what I could find in peoples basements and sharpening cheap screwdrivers. I still use them on a regular basis.. but MAN nothing beat my nice sets I have gotten over the years. I always thought that going from struggle into luxury has made me appreciate what I can do… and what quality means. I think you'll fine that the top set will teach you a lot about sharpening… but still, nice score for only $80 total


----------

